# Some shops to buy a Backpack/satchel bag for Uni



## FaradayCaged (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

Where I am from we have, lately, about 10 shops on our high street; the rest are filled with charity shops or poundland style shops and I need to buy a bag that I can take to university with my books are stuff in. I had a very quick look around the "high street" area of Bristol and a quick peruse around Cabot Circus (literally like 20 mins in total) and I soon came to realise I had not heard of most of the shops (even if in the cities nationwide are quite common).

When I do get a good chance to have a look around to buy a bag I really don't want to spend all day looking for one because I need to go into every shop that looks like it could sell that type of bag, and then when finding one realising their prices are extortionate. I am not looking for anything designer or that snazzy but I don't mind paying that little bit extra for quality.

I would really appreciate it if some people who know this area well to list some shops you think may be of interest to get said bag.

Thanks 

EDIT: Damit, just realised I should of specified Bristol in the thread title.


----------



## Thora (Sep 29, 2013)

H&M do bags.  There's one at the bottom of Broadmead by Union Street (Odeon cinema) and one at Cabot Circus - one of the entrances on Penn Street opposite Topshop.

Opposite the first H&M/opposite the Tesco Metro there's also an outdoor shop that sells backpacks.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw some on offer via the HUKD website the other day. I think Argos were doing some okay messenger bags for a few quid. Worth a look

http://bit.ly/16UUXSq


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

Er, TK Maxx.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2013)

amazon... cheapo backpack for ten quid


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2013)

Beest in St Nicks market - or the stalls around it - not sure which belong to whom! Anyway they have some good quality, really interesting bags / satchels.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2013)

TK Maxx and camping shops


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

No charity shops?


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2013)

Some lovely leather satchels/messenger bags on Scaramanga - around £75 if you want to spend that much.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone suggested TKMaxx? They have cheap jeans and bags.


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Has anyone suggested TKMaxx? They have cheap jeans and bags.



Yes, clearly reading the previous 9 posts was quite difficult for you.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone suggested TKMaxx? They have cheap jeans and bags.


----------



## astral (Sep 29, 2013)

cesare said:


> Some lovely leather satchels/messenger bags on Scaramanga - around £75 if you want to spend that much.


I came on to recommend Scaramanga too. Their stuff is lovely.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

TK Maxx might have a sale on?


----------



## story (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw loads in TK Maxx this week. Almost made me want to want one.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2013)

astral said:


> I came on to recommend Scaramanga too. Their stuff is lovely.



£75 for a bag though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> £75 for a bag though



A good long term investment perhaps? 

I favour an Eastpak messenger bag and a Targus rucksack. Not the cheapest but they are well made and last longer than cheap alternatives. 

Obviously if a bag is needed quickly and budget is tight then one must make do. However I did get my Targus laptop rucksack for £3 at a car boot sale.


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2013)

These are good quality and reasonably priced:-

http://www.tkmaxx.com/search?q=wenger&categories=shop


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

I had a decent cheap camping shop one for ages, but the lreplacement had two compartments (which I didn't want) and terrible zips and has only lasted a few years.
My colleague's tkmax one is much better quality.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 29, 2013)

OK thanks for all the responses. Those scaramanga bags look nice but with something like this I would opt out of buying offline plus even though they are probably really really good quality £75-£100 is a bit pricey.

Looks like I am going to have to check out TKmaxx then! Dont they always have a "sale" on? Similiar to those sofa places I suppose. But if there bags are OK and from looking at those linked to on their site yes they do look OK and are reasonably priced.

Also noted to check out camping shops. I did go in one opposite the Wills memorial building but they were very very expensive - probably decent stuff but very pricey. Anyone know of any others in Bristol centre?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> A good long term investment perhaps?
> 
> I favour an Eastpak messenger bag and a Targus rucksack. Not the cheapest but they are well made and last longer than cheap alternatives.
> 
> Obviously if a bag is needed quickly and budget is tight then one must make do. However I did get my Targus laptop rucksack for £3 at a car boot sale.



Thanks for recommending some makes, just seen a Targus rucksack on the John Lewis website for £45 and looks great, hope they have them in their store though.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No charity shops?



I wouldn't mind a second hand bag, especially if they had decent ones for good prices but the charity shops by me never have anything like that. It is mostly old toys, dvd's (and even some have VHS tapes still) and mostly women's clothing. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to check the charity shops round Bristol centre though, I bet they have better stuff seeing as they have hell of a lot more potential donors than the ones by me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:
			
		

> Thanks for recommending some makes, just seen a Targus rucksack on the John Lewis website for £45 and looks great, hope they have them in their store though.



My second hand one has been bashed all over London. Do shopping in it, lug laptop and stuff. It is scuffed but as solid as the day I got it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a second hand bag, especially if they had decent ones for good prices but the charity shops by me never have anything like that. It is mostly old toys, dvd's (and even some have VHS tapes still) and mostly women's clothing. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to check the charity shops round Bristol centre though, I bet they have better stuff seeing as they have hell of a lot more potential donors than the ones by me.



It is worth asking in the shop. A lot of shops have bags of stuff dropped off and left in bags and rucksacks. Not a certainty but don't ask, don't get.


----------



## gabi (Sep 30, 2013)

i bought a really cool satchel recently from etsy.com. its a site where people just create their own little stalls and sell handmade stuff.

this is the one i got, i think she makes other types though too...







https://www.etsy.com/transaction/142196936?ref=fb2_tnx_title


----------



## dessiato (Sep 30, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, clearly reading the previous 9 posts was quite difficult for you.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cheap-pair-of-jeans-in-brixton.315457/page-2#post-12587693

You can get all sorts of things in TKMaxx, jeans, bags, but I don't think that they do bacon.


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2013)

dessiato said:


> You can get all sorts of things in TKMaxx, jeans, bags, but I don't think that they do bacon.



It's just a matter of time.


----------

